# Biosilk



## Loreal (Feb 21, 2007)

I was wondering if any of you guys have tried the Biosilk hair therapy stuff that you use when you straighten your hair?? I looked at the reviews, which were good, but I have seen stuff at Sally's that is suppoesd to be like the generic version of it, and i was wondering if it worked as good??

Thanks!!!


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Feb 21, 2007)

I have tried Biosilk Thearphy, but not the generic version. It makes your hair silky, shiny, and soft. You can find a larger bottle for 7.99 at a hair salon.


----------



## Junglette (Feb 25, 2007)

CHI Silk Infusion is much better than the Biosilk Therapy imho; the Silk Infusion does not contain any alcohol.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Feb 25, 2007)

Where can I find this CHI Silk Infusion?


----------



## shimmerE (Feb 26, 2007)

i use Biosilk everyday on my long hair. I only use a tiny bit and apply it on my wet hair after i comb my hair through. It really makes my hair silky. I usually buy it at Ulta.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Feb 26, 2007)

Would it be at Sallys? How much does it cost?


----------



## boinkysamm (Feb 26, 2007)

Ive used Biosilk before. but when i learned that it contained alcohol i stoped. I like to use paul mitchell's GLoss Drops  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) try it out.


----------



## shimmerE (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't think they sell it at sally's, but i'm not sure... i usually get mine at Ulta. They also sell it at Walmart and Target.

Buy Biosilk Silk Therapy Treatment Online at drugstore.com the price is $12.49 for the 2 fl oz (50 ml).


----------



## XkrissyX (Feb 26, 2007)

biosilk therapy is a good hair products makes your hair nice and shiny..soft too may i add...:smile:


----------



## ivette (Feb 26, 2007)

the guy who does my hair uses it on me to prevent my hair from getting frizzy

i like the way it works. as long as you use just a little in your hair, it should work pretty well, imo


----------



## Loreal (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks guys! :biggrin:

So can you put Biosilk, or the Gloss Drops, or whatever lol, on your hair when it's dry before you straighten it, or are you just supposed to put it on there when its wet and let it dry??


----------



## Loreal (Apr 28, 2007)

So I got some of the CHI infusion as a sample with a flat iron I bought, and it's AMAZING! I LOVE IT!! I put some of the Biosilk on my hand today at the mall, and I don't really like the smell or the texture....

Thanks for all of your opinions!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KimC2005 (Apr 28, 2007)

I also like the CHI Silk Infusion better. Only use a tiny amount cause it goes a long ways. I usually put it in when its wet before I blow dry it.


----------



## Loreal (Apr 28, 2007)

Yeah, I usually put a tiny bit on when my hair is when, and then when it's dry I put a tiny bit more on to each section when I flat iron it. It doesn't make it greasy at all when I do that!! I LOVE IT!! And it smells sooo good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 28, 2007)

I have Biosilk and like it. It's easier to put in wet hair, but it doesn't hurt to put it on dry hair. Just do whatever works best for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

